# Secret Santa Paws '19



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

HO HO HO! Merry August!










Back by popular demand, the infamous PF Secret Santa! Holly and I are looking forward to seeing what 2019 brings and we hope that plenty of you are up for taking part. This year's Secret Santa Paws will be run by myself and @Torin.

*All official SS threads will be started by myself or Torin.*

Please read the below rules and regs:


*Players MUST* have minimum 100 posts and 6 months on the forum to join in - I'm sorry if that means some people cannot play, but we need to make sure that people are regularly involved with PF. Participants should be regularly active on the forum throughout the coming months (please log in a few times a week to ensure you don't miss anything and we can get in touch if we need to).
Maximum capacity of 70 separate dogs - first come, first served.
50p via PayPal (friends and family) is required per individual dog playing - and must be sent to [email protected] (please put your username and the dog's name in the comments on Paypal). In the event of non-compliance with the rules this 50p will NOT be refunded. The collected money will hopefully go to charity providing that all participants receive their parcels and I do not end up having to send out emergency parcels
There will be deadlines (see below) so please stick to them. Please please PLEASE do not sign up if you cannot commit to the deadlines - I really do not want to have to spend time chasing you and it is not fair on those who stick to deadlines if you do not.


*Deadlines:*
*Now- 21st September* = Participants thread - sign up sign up!!! (assuming you have been good this year……)
Send your details, (Name, Address, Dog participating, number of parcels wanting to send/receive, ie you could have 3 dogs all wanting to send and receive or 3 dogs wanting to send one parcel and receive one parcel) by PM to ME only, along with your 50p (per parcel receiving) by Paypal (friends and family) to the above email.
If details *and* monies have not been received by Sept 21st, then sorry you will have missed the boat this year.
If you have participated in SS in previous years then please let us know who you bought for so we can try to mix it up.

*21st September - 8th October* = Likes and dislikes. Tell us about your pooch - if by the 8th of October no details have been posted then sorry you will have missed the boat this year, your name will be removed from the list.

*8th- 12th October* = you will receive a message telling you who you are buying for from either Torin. or myself - whichever of us contacts you with your present receiver will be your primary contact for the duration of this year's SS.

*12th October - 1st December* = BUY BUY BUY BUY - minimum spend £5 not including postage.

*1ST Dec* LATEST you need to have posted your parcel. Once posted take a picture of proof of postage (date included) and PM the message to either myself or Torin., whoever was your primary SS contact.

*25th Dec *(or slightly earlier for some people) - Time for your woofers to open their parcels. Pictures of the opening to be up by 28th December at the very latest

*28th Dec *(or as soon as all pictures of opened parcels are up) - *31st Dec *- time to guess who your SS was. All guesses to have been made by 31st December.

All gifts must be wrapped - doggies love the paper shredding time!!
Make sure to include a clue as to your identity in your parcel for your receiver to guess.
Participation in the PARCEL RECEIVED thread, PICTURES of openings and participation in the who sent to me/ guessing thread are COMPULSORY and should be done in a timely manner - please do not keep your SS wondering if you have received/opened their parcel.
Failure to comply will result in you being placed on the naughty list for next year, meaning you will not be able to participate!!

I know life can get in the way, but PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE do not join up if you know you won't be able to meet all of the deadlines. If your universe goes all squiffy and you are having issues then please try and make the time to send a PM to your SS contact. Members look forward to this all year and it's a shame when it goes Pete Tong!
Lastly ---- ENJOY ENJOY ENJOY!!!
Participants:

1. Sairy - Holly
2. Torin. - Cadvan
3. Forestwomble - Bungo
4. StormyThai - Thai
5. Rosie64 - Chip
6. Allybean11 - Tilly
7. Tyton - Beau
8. Tyton - Samuel
9. Tyton - Kahn
10. Maria_1986 - Chester
11. MontyMaude - Hector
12. MontyMaude - Hilde
13. Sarah H - Nooka
14. Sarah H - Puzzle & Fly
15. Pawsonme - Jasper & Izzy
16. Teddy-dog - Teddy
17. Tillystar - Tilly
18. Charity - Purdey
19. Simplysardonic - Bob
20. Simplysardonic - Rogue
21. Simplysardonic - Gypsy
22. Pinklizzy - Biggles & Darcy
23. Apollo2012 - Apollo
24. SusieRainbow - Reena & Bobby
25. Veba - Reilly
26. ShibaPup - Lily (parcel 1)
27. ShibaPup - Lily (parcel 2)


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

I'm in


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

-waves hand in the air-









Paypal and PM sent


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

And me please , jumping up and down with excitement ,I mean Chip is bouncing up and down 
pm and monies sent
oop's I have just thought I don't think that I put my user name on the paypal payment sorry do you want me to do it again ? I don't mind , the money goes to a good cause .


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Rosie64 said:


> And me please , jumping up and down with excitement ,I mean Chip is bouncing up and down
> pm and monies sent
> oop's I have just thought I don't think that I put my user name on the paypal payment sorry do you want me to do it again ? I don't mind , the money goes to a good cause .


I will take look later but hopefully it'll be obvious which is yours so don't worry x


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Hi folks, I may not respond to all your messages individually, but if your name appears on the participants list above (on the edited original post) then it means I have received your money and details


----------



## Allybean11 (Nov 12, 2017)

Yay, Money has been sent! Pm to follow  Can't wait!


----------



## Allybean11 (Nov 12, 2017)

Pm sent


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

I'd love to play with my three... Hold on while I sort the PM stuff.......


PM and PayPal sent. 

Checking the year, Samuel has been anything but good, but he's hoping that if his angelic newfie brothers vouch for him, you'll still let him play


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

Me me me!

I mean Apollo would love to join again please 

Working right now and all weekend so will send money etc on monday


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

Me please x 2

Hector and Hilde

Just paid


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

MontyMaude said:


> Me please x 2
> 
> Hector and Hilde
> 
> Just paid


Payment received, thank you. I will add you on the list once you have pm'd with your details


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Tyton said:


> I'd love to play with my three... Hold on while I sort the PM stuff.......
> 
> PM and PayPal sent.
> 
> Checking the year, Samuel has been anything but good, but he's hoping that if his angelic newfie brothers vouch for him, you'll still let him play


Bag of coal it is for Samuel then 

Good job his brothers can keep him on the straight and narrow!


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

I would like to join never used pay pal will look into it.


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Boxer123 said:


> I would like to join never used pay pal will look into it.


If you need any assistance then just holler - lots of experienced players on here


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Sairy said:


> If you need any assistance then just holler - lots of experienced players on here


Thank you we are still using pidgin carrier


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

Woooooo! Count us in!!


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

:Woot PM and money sent!


----------



## Maria_1986 (May 15, 2011)

Yes please!!

Got so excited about sending my money and PM forgot to hit post earlier!!


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Yesssssssssss! 

I'm excited. I mean Teddy is excited! PM and Money sent


----------



## Cookielabrador (Sep 1, 2018)

I’d love to join but won’t be around for most of the deadlines - but I’m just going to bump this thread just in case others want to join in as it looked super fun last year!


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Cookielabrador said:


> I'd love to join but won't be around for most of the deadlines - but I'm just going to bump this thread just in case others want to join in as it looked super fun last year!


Thankyou for your honesty, and for the boost


----------



## Tillystar (Jan 30, 2013)

Eek only just seen this 
Pm & money sent for Tilly


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

BUMPING this up
Come on people sign up NOW you know you want to 










It is a lot of FUN and only 50p to join


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Rosie64 said:


> BUMPING this up
> Come on people sign up NOW you know you want to
> 
> View attachment 413791
> ...


Thanks. There are a few who have said they will be joining but just haven't done the stuff yet.


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Bump


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Sorting pay pal is my job for tomorrow the boxers are keen to partake.


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Boxer123 said:


> Sorting pay pal is my job for tomorrow the boxers are keen to partake.


Yay please do. Secret Santa will go ahead no matter what, but it would be great to have some more participants 

For those who have never taken part, it really is a lot of fun!


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Boxer123 said:


> Sorting pay pal is my job for tomorrow the boxers are keen to partake.


Yaay the more the merrier it really is a lot of fun


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Are any pooches on the naughty list this year? Holly has been pretty good on the whole so she can stay on the nice list, but the cats are a different story and should definitely be in the naughty corner. Whilst we were on holiday Herbie did two wee wees on the carpet in the baby's room 
Luckily it was before we decorated though.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Loki is permanently on the naughty list Sox says but he is super cute so gets away with it.


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Chip has been good on the whole apart from the time he grabbed a bit of chicken off the floor before I 
saw it and he would not drop it and it had to be the one time I forgot to pick up treats before I left home 
so he ended up with a runny bum because he is allergic to chicken.


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

My guess is that a lot of people who were eager to take part may be away on summer holidays right now? Hopefully we'll get a second flood of people


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Rosie64 said:


> Chip has been good on the whole apart from the time he grabbed a bit of chicken off the floor before I
> saw it and he would not drop it and it had to be the one time I forgot to pick up treats before I left home
> so he ended up with a runny bum because he is allergic to chicken.


Aww poor Chip. If only they learnt their lesson eh?


----------



## Maria_1986 (May 15, 2011)

Chester's nearly always on the naughty list, but he is normally so funny while getting himself on the naughty list that he never stays on it for long.

Although we have a friend's dog staying with us at the moment, a little old man Yorkie and Chester has earned lots of good boy points as he has been amazing with him so he has been deemed worthy of making the nice list this year for helping the little old man feel welcome and settled.


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

I cant participate but will be watching keenly.By the way surprise with the buffer @Sairy


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Rott lover said:


> I cant participate but will be watching keenly.By the way surprise with the buffer @Sairy


Thankyou for your very generous donation


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

Fly is definitely on the naughty list. Apparently it's the time of year to jump over the hedge and return a few mins later with fox poo all over your neck and collar.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Sarah H said:


> Fly is definitely on the naughty list. Apparently it's the time of year to jump over the hedge and return a few mins later with fox poo all over your neck and collar.


 Ah bless can't go on the naughty list for a little poop.


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

Boxer123 said:


> Ah bless can't go on the naughty list for a little poop.


But for doing it every other day??? I think he can!!!!!!!


----------



## pinklizzy (Dec 19, 2009)

Can we play this year? We last did it in 2016 x


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

pinklizzy said:


> Can we play this year? We last did it in 2016 x


As long as you meet the criteria and can meet the deadlines then absolutely


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Bob, Rogue & Gypsy would like to join please


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

simplysardonic said:


> Bob, Rogue & Gypsy would like to join please


Yay!


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

Sairy said:


> Thankyou for your very generous donation


I donated last year and everything went super smoothly and all the money got donated so maybe I am a good luck charm? we will see. We don't have anything like this here with such a great bunch of people so it is my way of being a part of it and honoring Oliver's







memory as he would have been bonkers for this.


----------



## pinklizzy (Dec 19, 2009)

Sairy said:


> As long as you meet the criteria and can meet the deadlines then absolutely


I've (hopefully) sent the money for Biggles and Darcy to play together


----------



## Veba (Dec 18, 2017)

I will be taking part. Hate PayPal on my phone and busy at work but will make payment before the deadline.


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

Sorry had a lot of unexpected expenses this week so will send over money etc on friday :Bag. But we definitely want to do it


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

pinklizzy said:


> I've (hopefully) sent the money for Biggles and Darcy to play together


Received 

Make sure you pm me also so I can add you to the list.


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

Yay the list is getting longer!


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Torin. said:


> Yay the list is getting longer!


There are still more that I'm expecting as well. We will get there and there's definitely already enough dogs to run it so it's all good.


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

Sairy said:


> There are still more that I'm expecting as well. We will get there and there's definitely already enough dogs to run it so it's all good.


see , the good luck of Oliver is already kicking in lol.


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

PM and money sent!


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

PM and money sent .


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Great to see some more additions. Remember folks I can't add you to the list until I've received your money AND pm with your address on and how many parcels etc.


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Oooh good more people joined up


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Bump


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

I was being asked the other day re my plans for Christmas... with an apology from the person involved for asking so early. He was very surprised when I told him the boys were already all signed up for SS for Christmas..... and even more surprised, if not a little offended that I avoided agreeing to spend Xmas eve night with him as I wanted to be at home for Christmas morning so the pups can open their SS presents! :Shamefullyembarrased:Shy


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Tyton said:


> I was being asked the other day re my plans for Christmas... with an apology from the person involved for asking so early. He was very surprised when I told him the boys were already all signed up for SS for Christmas..... and even more surprised, if not a little offended that I avoided agreeing to spend Xmas eve night with him as I wanted to be at home for Christmas morning so the pups can open their SS presents! :Shamefullyembarrased:Shy


That's brilliant! I love opening time!


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Just bumping this in case anyone hasn't yet seen it and wants to join. SS will certainly go ahead though as there are plenty taking part


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Bump


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Winter is coming!


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

My family made our Christmas plans this week! This year my sister is going to her partner's family for Christmas, which means that I'll be allowed to open* Cad's presents on Christmas day itself  (and hopefully get loan of my mum's iPad again for clearer indoor photos)

* I obviously mean Cad'll be allowed to open, oops!


----------



## ShibaPup (Mar 22, 2017)

This will be our third year taking part!


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Just in case anyone is confused, ShibaPup is going to send and receive two parcels this year. Lots of prezzies for Lily, lucky girl!


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Just over a week left to sign up. Deadline is next Saturday so if anyone else is thinking of signing up then you will need to do it soon


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Didn't @Boxer123 want do it this year (sorry if I've got that wrong!)


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Teddy-dog said:


> idn't @Boxer123 want do it this year (sorry if I've got that wrong!)


She said she did but I think she was a bit worried / nervous about using paypal because she didn't have an account with them 
or something I could be wrong though


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Rosie64 said:


> She said she did but I think she was a bit worried / nervous about using paypal because she didn't have an account with them
> or something I could be wrong though


You don't have to have an account.. I didn't but paid for things for a while using pay pal.. I am sure I managed to pay someone here before without having an actual account. I do now. If @Boxer123 wants to join in I can lend a hand if need be using pay pal on her behalf.. Just pm me.


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

lullabydream said:


> You don't have to have an account.. I didn't but paid for things for a while using pay pal.. I am sure I managed to pay someone here before without having an actual account. I do now. If @Boxer123 wants to join in I can lend a hand if need be using pay pal on her behalf.. Just pm me.


Thankyou. Come on @Boxer123 we want your woofers to get some Christmas prezzies.


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Bumped from page 3 

Come on peeps only a week to go and it will be too late to sign up and your pupsters will not have Santa calling


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Not long to go. Likes and dislikes thread will be up next weekend


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

I’m so excited!!!


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

I must say this thread has been very quiet lately. I hope once things get going it livens up a bit.

Holly says "where did everyone go?"


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Teddy says I'm here!










Thinking up potential SS presents


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

We're all out enjoying the sunshine!
Can't wait for the likes and dislikes thread, I was thinking about it the other day!


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Here!


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

My three are Rallying.. . With mixed success!


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Aww yay glad everyone is still loitering around


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

We are definitely still here and getting excited


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

forgot to put this on the previous post der brain that I am


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

Here!!

My small human says im not allowed to get excited for xmas yet firsts we has to have halloweens where she says she gets to dress as a scary monster (though I thinks she's a bit of a monster sometimes already ) and then it's her birfdays. She said after that we can start getting ready for xmas i just thinks she's jealous i get all the fun squeaky toys and she doesn't


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Purdey's getting excited though she's no idea what about as its her first Christmas. She may not look excited but she is, honest.


----------



## Tillystar (Jan 30, 2013)

We are still here & Tilly is excited too 
Come on!









Let's go!


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Holly's dreaming of a white Christmas...


----------



## Maria_1986 (May 15, 2011)

Chester is excitedly awaiting the likes and dislikes as well


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

We're still here too and looking forward to the likes and dislikes thread (I love that part!)


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Bungo is ready to write his list


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

ForestWomble said:


> Bungo is ready to write his list
> View attachment 416970


He'll be checking it twice!


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Teddy says he's excited!!


----------



## pinklizzy (Dec 19, 2009)

Biggles has decided to stay in bed until its time to open presents!


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Teddy-dog said:


> Teddy says he's excited!!


He says he wants to go shopping for SS presents!


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Last day to sign up tomorrow folks. Likes and dislikes thread will go up tomorrow also


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

Sairy said:


> Last day to sign up tomorrow folks. Likes and dislikes thread will go up tomorrow also


WOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

YAHOO ! tomorrow it begins I can't wait oops I mean Chip can't wait


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

I've just learnt that the feed shop in town is closing (with a mere 1 day's notice, they said nothing of this when I was in on Monday...). They have an awesome dog range, so I was all set to buy my SS from there. Among other more urgent issues. Now I'm going to have to find another great shop instead! Damn it.


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Torin. said:


> I've just learnt that the feed shop in town is closing (with a mere 1 day's notice, they said nothing of this when I was in on Monday...). They have an awesome dog range, so I was all set to buy my SS from there. Among other more urgent issues. Now I'm going to have to find another great shop instead! Damn it.


Oh no how annoying! We have quite a few pet shops near us so we're lucky.


----------



## Allybean11 (Nov 12, 2017)

Yay! Likes and dislikes are up! Already been enjoying reading them all!


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

@Maria_1986 your visible from space comment made me laugh! It's great that people are getting their likes and dislikes up so quickly. As soon as they are all up we can start assigning the doggies their secret Santa's.


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

We can't wait to start shopping for Chip's SS , Chip enjoys it because he gets a trip to P @ H and usually a treat lol


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

I'm impressed by how many people have already done likes and dislikes. Only 5 more users left to do theirs.


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Sairy said:


> I'm impressed by how many people have already done likes and dislikes. Only 5 more users left to do theirs.


Yay! I can't wait to start buying


----------



## Veba (Dec 18, 2017)

I'm waiting until I get on to a PC as I hate typing on my phone.

Bought something today for my parcel  If it doesn't fit with my recipient then Reilly will get it.


----------



## Tillystar (Jan 30, 2013)

We need to start buying to cheer Tilly up


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Tillystar said:


> We need to start buying to cheer Tilly up
> View attachment 417411


Aww poor Tilly. What's happened ?


----------



## Tillystar (Jan 30, 2013)

Sairy said:


> Aww poor Tilly. What's happened ?


She half pulled her dewclaw off so had to be sedated on Friday to pull it off completely. I asked for no bandage if possible as we are goin to the seaside for a week tomorrow. So they advised cone to stop her licking it. Problem is she can't fit in her igloo bed with it on!
Looking at getting some baby socks to put over.


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Tillystar said:


> She half pulled her dewclaw off so had to be sedated on Friday to pull it off completely. I asked for no bandage if possible as we are goin to the seaside for a week tomorrow. So they advised cone to stop her licking it. Problem is she can't fit in her igloo bed with it on!
> Looking at getting some baby socks to put over.


Aww bless her. Hope she's all recovered soon.


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Just two users left to post likes and dislikes :Woot


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

Sorry , spent the weekend doing this









And this










Away overnight but will try later if I can keep my eyes open lol


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Bungo is getting very excited about being able to start shopping!


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Chip and I are very excited too all likes and dislikes are in so hopefully will not be long until we find out who to shop for


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Rosie64 said:


> Chip and I are very excited too all likes and dislikes are in so hopefully will not be long until we find out who to shop for
> 
> View attachment 417740


We still have two people to post I believe?


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

ForestWomble said:


> We still have two people to post I believe?


Yes just waiting on likes and dislikes from @Tyton and @simplysardonic

We haven't reached the deadline yet though so still time left. Once they are all in though we will sort out everyone's Secret Santas


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Ooooops sorry was looking at the wrong list


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Rosie64 said:


> Ooooops sorry was looking at the wrong list


I've done that and got all excited too lol


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

I hope @Tyton and @simplysardonic are OK.


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

ForestWomble said:


> I hope @Tyton and @simplysardonic are OK.


Me too. I have messaged both x


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

I'm fine thanks , just life a bit hectic.... Our practice at work is being taken over, with D-day for the merge tomorrow (plus I've handed my notice in too eek!)

The boys have their collie cousins down from Edinburgh and my family are visiting too.... Never rains but it pours


Plus I do still have a few days til the deadline so you lot are just being impatient


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Just one to go now folks. Baby could arrive at any time now, although he's due next Friday, so I am hoping to give everyone their SS's before he arrives, but if not then do not fear, you will still get them in good time


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Now done 

All is OK, got some health issues right now & am just about to start a new job so been a bit absent x


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

simplysardonic said:


> Not allergic to anything but plasters, & generally those aren't considered great Christmas presents....


New business idea: custom images on plasters, like those socks everyone was buying last year


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Yay now all likes and dislikes are in you will get your secret santas soon. Keep your eyes peeled :Woot


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Torin. said:


> New business idea: custom images on plasters, like those socks everyone was buying last year


Those socks were ace. I bought OH some for his birthday!!


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Ohhh can't wait to get who we are buying for 



Teddy-dog said:


> Those socks were ace. I bought OH some for his birthday!!


I bought some of those as well , they were brilliant


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

@Tyton



Tyton said:


> Don't do nuts,


so you don't do nuts you just live with a bunch of them?


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

Rott lover said:


> @Tyton
> 
> so you don't do nuts you just live with a bunch of them?


Absolutely, Samuel most of all. I'm not sure what goes on in his pretty little head sometimes!!


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Hey everyone. All secret Santa's have now been given out so it's time to start SHOPPING!!! YAY!


----------



## Tillystar (Jan 30, 2013)

Eek im so excited


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Just received mine 

Really excited.


----------



## ShibaPup (Mar 22, 2017)

Super happy


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Just found mine Chip and I are super excited


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Yay glad people are excited. Can we try and keep all chatter on this thread and off the likes and dislikes thread so that it's easy for people to navigate through the likes and dislikes 

Holly and I are super excited to start buying for our SS


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

All very exciting .

Sam and I have had a boring day (judging at our local open show was four hours (!) after the billed time and Sam had given up the will to live by then, let alone show himself off) so this is a great pick me up ... Off to start browsing for ideas


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

My son made the mistake of coming for a visit shortly after Chip got his SS and ended up taking me shopping
so have now got a couple of bits


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Rosie64 said:


> My son made the mistake of coming for a visit half shortly after Chip got his SS and ended up taking me shopping
> so have now got a couple of bits


Wow that is organised of you!


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Sairy said:


> Wow that is organised of you!


Not really it was pure chance my son came and got roped into taking me lol


----------



## Allybean11 (Nov 12, 2017)

Yay! Got mine and already planned a time to shop for some stuff later on today! Hehe. 
So excited! Found out my SS at work and then couldn't stop talking about it! Hehe.


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

I’m excited too!! Couldn’t join in yesterday as I was at Horse of the year show but now I can focus on thinking up ideas for SS shopping!


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

Yay got mine! Excited to start shopping


----------



## pinklizzy (Dec 19, 2009)

My 9 year old has spent most of this morning using my phone to look at ideas for our SS, I did have to veto the dog sofa she wanted to buy as I'm not sure how we'd post it!


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I shan't sleep tonight, I've been on my laptop most of the day....and still am! That usually leaves me wide awake.


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Well Chip and I are nearly done with our shopping for our SS just got to wrap and find a box the right size


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Rosie64 said:


> Well Chip and I are nearly done with our shopping for our SS just got to wrap and find a box the right size




I need a box too....


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Rosie64 said:


> Well Chip and I are nearly done with our shopping for our SS just got to wrap and find a box the right size


Wowzer that is organised! We are waiting until after the baby has arrived to do ours.


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

I keep finding boxes that are either too big or too small...not at all an excuse to order more stuff


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

So far I've done some online window shopping for both dogs & hoomans, & have bookmarked lots of things


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

Sarah H said:


> I keep finding boxes that are either too big or too small...not at all an excuse to order more stuff


could always use the smaller one and send stuff back lol


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

I've just been doing window shopping so far too. Hadn't even got round to thinking about boxes!


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

I just realised that I put on likes and dislikes that teddy doesn’t like rope toys - he has one but has barely shown any interest. What did he come out with from his toy box last night.... his rope toy and wanted to play tug!


----------



## Tillystar (Jan 30, 2013)

We've already got a few bits & this weekend I'm house sitting for a friend so I'll be doing some online shopping 
It's the clue i always struggle with.


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Teddy-dog said:


> I just realised that I put on likes and dislikes that teddy doesn't like rope toys - he has one but has barely shown any interest. What did he come out with from his toy box last night.... his rope toy and wanted to play tug!


Holly does that sometimes. She will fish out a toy from her toy box that she has previously shown little interest in and suddenly it's the best thing ever!


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

I picked up something today, I think I've got a box put away from earlier in the year....like February (I spotted it and thought it would be the perfect size for SS ).


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

I did have a couple suitable boxes. Unfortunately a very artistic and craft orientated child got hold of them :Facepalm. The trails of a parent with a child who wants to be an artist. I bought a pair of shoes but they were too narrow so i needed to send them back, went to pack them up to find the lid from the shoe box missing and cant find it anywhere, long story short i go to my daughters room and there it is propped up on her desk, covered in pokemon drawings and various decorations. So now i have a pair of shoes i cant wear or send back :Shifty and also no boxes for SS :Bag


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Sairy said:


> Holly does that sometimes. She will fish out a toy from her toy box that she has previously shown little interest in and suddenly it's the best thing ever!


It makes me wonder what goes through their heads. Stick their nose in the toy box and they must think 'what takes my fancy today??'. 
Basil the whippet is the best because he will go to his toy box and you know he's looking for a specific toy because if it's not in there he goes searching round the house for it.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

I've been Secret Santa-ring today.
Keeping boxes just in case, hopefully one will be perfect. . If not, have to get more stuff


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

How is everyone doing?


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

ForestWomble said:


> How is everyone doing?


I've got ideas but been so busy I haven't had chance to buy anything!! I'm pet sitting next week so should have some more free time (I don't feel obliged to do housework and jobs when I'm in someone else's house haha) so hopefully can start properly then!!


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

I still need a box......


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

I am finished buying but still need to wrap and a box all the boxes I have had lately are either too big or too small, Typical


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I've finished buying. Just waiting for wrapping. Got a room full of boxes of different sizes


----------



## Tillystar (Jan 30, 2013)

Oops I've just thrown two boxes away. I may have to go retrieve one  
I've bought a few things & still a couple to get i know what i want to buy.


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

Bought a few things but still got a few to go as we have 2 parcels to send!


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

You lot are all so organised. i'm still being grumpy about my lack of local petshop. But Moril's being fussy with food currently for some reason, so I'm probably going to have to do a Zooplus order in the next couple of weeks...


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

We've done nothing so far, but think we have a good reason! Need to find a box as well. Annoyingly I think I threw out loads of boxes a few months ago. Why did I not think of SS then?


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

Bit of thinking, not much shopping yet. Our house is always full of boxes - ex is forever ordering stuff online and is well trained to keep boxes for the pups to use for scentwork heck even my work is well trained, I got three big robust polystyrene lidded containers last year from the flu vaccinations. They were going to be thrown out, when one of the nurses said to keep them in case I wanted them! They lasted about four scentwork courses and I still have the last one in the garage!


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

Waiting on the right box. Daughters birthday in less than 2 weeks so lots of boxes arriving this week :Woot hopefully one the right size


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

I've ordered a load of stuff, just got a few more bits to get and I am done, just need to find a box, and wrapping paper and think of a clue .......... 

When wrapping do people normally leave tags on toys or remove them?


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

ForestWomble said:


> I've ordered a load of stuff, just got a few more bits to get and I am done, just need to find a box, and wrapping paper and think of a clue ..........
> 
> When wrapping do people normally leave tags on toys or remove them?


It's entirely up to you. I think I've previously left tags on to be honest.


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

ForestWomble said:


> When wrapping do people normally leave tags on toys or remove them?


If it has the price on it I take it off if not then I generally leave it on but it is totally personal preference 
some times the tag can be a nuisance when wrapping on those occasions I take it off and if possible tuck in in the parcel somewhere


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

I leave them on if they have them - on the basis that if the dog really likes the thing then knowing exactly what product it is is useful for the future


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

Did some shopping today


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Torin. said:


> Did some shopping today


Yay! Think Holly and I will do some on the weekend. Didn't fancy taking George and Holly into a pet shop on my own just yet as Holly gets rather excited in shops.


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

I have finished shopping and nearly finished wrapping but still do not have a box the right size


----------



## pinklizzy (Dec 19, 2009)

I keep thinking I've finished and then I think of something else I could get to go in the box!


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

I ordered the last few bits today.


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

I've been away for a few days and need to get shopping I think!


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

Did a bit of shopping this morning! Need to do some box hunting though...


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I feel a sense of relief today, I have at last found the right size box....yay!


----------



## Maria_1986 (May 15, 2011)

So far on my Christmas to do list I have brought bits for friends animals, PF SS and my own animals.

Should probably think about getting some human presents - not sure my Mum will want rabbits ears wrapped up for Christmas!


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

Maria_1986 said:


> So far on my Christmas to do list I have brought bits for friends animals, PF SS and my own animals.
> 
> Should probably think about getting some human presents - not sure my Mum will want rabbits ears wrapped up for Christmas!


I always seem to prioritise the animals on my list, then rush last minute to get some human presents lol


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

Got my last main bits today  will probably be adding some more little bits and then it's wrapping time! 

I'm stumped on my clue though, Is the dog hair stuck on the sellotape enough?!


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

PawsOnMe said:


> Got my last main bits today  will probably be adding some more little bits and then it's wrapping time!
> 
> I'm stumped on my clue though, Is the dog hair stuck on the sellotape enough?!


Me too! Just a few bits and bobs to get now. Love the dog hair idea, or maybe a muddy paw print?? :Hilarious


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Sarah H said:


> Me too! Just a few bits and bobs to get now. Love the dog hair idea, or maybe a muddy paw print?? :Hilarious


Didn't @BlueJay do something similar one year, in paint in the appropriate colours?


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

Oh God the clue. I definitely need to make mine easier this year hahah


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Think I know what I'm doing for my clue.


----------



## ShibaPup (Mar 22, 2017)

I've got to think of two clues - I haven't even thought of one yet ompus


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

PawsOnMe said:


> Got my last main bits today  will probably be adding some more little bits and then it's wrapping time!
> 
> I'm stumped on my clue though, Is the dog hair stuck on the sellotape enough?!


That was our clue last year to @Rosie64 
Holly and the gingers sent locks of their hair.


----------



## Maria_1986 (May 15, 2011)

I'd forgotten about the clue! Need to find the other ideas I had from last year and see if I can use anything this year otherwise I need to have a think - I would ask Chessington for help but his little braincell has exploded as a big treat/chew order arrived and I've just opened the box


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Yay ! I have finally got a box the right size , had to nick it off of my Daughter , she has her deliveries sent to my home because she works 
and I made her take it home in a carrier bag so I could have the box lol  so just got to finish wrapping sort out a clue, pack it and I am done .
I am HOPELESS at doing the clues :Arghh


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Hey everyone. Hope the shopping is going well and you are all enjoying buying for your SS's. Just a quick reminder that the deadline for posting your parcels is in just over three weeks (1st December) although as that date is a Sunday then technically it should be sent by the Saturday in three weeks time. As far as I am aware no parcels have been sent out yet. However, if your parcel is ready to go then you are welcome to send it now.

Please remember to send your SS contact (either myself or @Torin., whoever sent you the message with your SS on) a PM when you send your parcel with proof of postage.

Do not tell everyone on here when you send your parcel though as this might give the game away. As soon as the first parcel gets sent out I will put up the "parcels received" thread.


----------



## Tillystar (Jan 30, 2013)

I'm having a SS day/afternoon finished buying, now wrapping playing Christmas songs  not sure what my neighbours think. :Hilarious 
Just a clue to think of :Banghead


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

I am done now all wrapped and boxed , not very good at thinking of clues so hope it is ok 
just got to decide on when to post .Will I do it now or shall I wait a bit ? hmmm decisions, decisions


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Rosie64 said:


> I am done now all wrapped and boxed , not very good at thinking of clues so hope it is ok
> just got to decide on when to post .Will I do it now or shall I wait a bit ? hmmm decisions, decisions


Oooh the mystery


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Shopping and wrapping done...just got to sort our clue and then send


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

I haven't yet braved going up into the freezing loft to source paper yet. Probably a job to do at the same time as getting my tree down!


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Hi folks. Parcels are being sent and received, which is great. Just a reminder that you have until the end of next week to send them by. If there are likely to be any issues then PLEASE let us know beforehand so that we can prepare accordingly. Thanks in advance and enjoy sending and receiving parcels.


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

Please would anyone who has not already updated me or @Sairy (depending on who their SS contact is) on their parcel status ping the relevant one of us a message just to let us know how things are going timing-wise. The postage deadline is THIS SUNDAY, so hopefully those who haven't already posted have firm plans


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Hi all, just a quick update on parcels. All have been sent now except a few which are going tomorrow so if you have not yet received yours then you should do soon. Thank you everyone for sending on time or notifying us of issues when you couldn't meet the deadline.


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

I'm getting so excited now


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

MontyMaude said:


> I'm getting so excited now


Me too! I can't wait to see what's in Teddy's parcel. Though I feel like I'm wishing Christmas away haha!


----------



## Allybean11 (Nov 12, 2017)

Yay! Was getting worried for a while. Tilly is very excited to receive her parcel and I will be keeping a close eye out! Can’t wait! Tilly’s first secret Santa!


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

I'm still in denial even though I'm posting a parcel for another gift swap today xD


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

I get more excited about Holly's presents than my own!


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Hi everyone, just to let you know that the money raised from SS has now been donated to charity. As we received a generous donation again from @Rott lover the money has gone to the Rottweiler Rescue Trust.


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

Sairy said:


> Hi everyone, just to let you know that the money raised from SS has now been donated to charity. As we received a generous donation again from @Rott lover the money has gone to the Rottweiler Rescue Trust.


Thank you very much for that. This is always a good feeling to know that it helps.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

We're ready


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

Us too!  a week to go!!


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Holly was born ready for Christmas. Literally, as she was born on Christmas day.


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

Puzzle and I are ready


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

Apollo's going to be so excited when he gets to open his presents he's been really poorly for the last week with a dodgy stomach and lost quite a bit of weight though it looks like we've turned a corner now *fingerscrossed* So he's currently snuggling with me on the sofa. He went on his first decent walk in a week today and was so excited to go out with his dog friend but it really took it out of him :Yawn


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

Santa paws is coming to town! 








Izzy making room for new pressies!


----------



## Tillystar (Jan 30, 2013)

Eek we are super excited now, we'll be opening Christmas eve afternoon before i go to my parents. 
A massive thank you again to our secret santa.
Anyone else opening Christmas eve?


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Tillystar said:


> Eek we are super excited now, we'll be opening Christmas eve afternoon before i go to my parents.
> A massive thank you again to our secret santa.
> Anyone else opening Christmas eve?


We open ours Christmas morning, but look forward to seeing your Christmas eve pics


----------



## Maria_1986 (May 15, 2011)

Chester is excited but will not tolerate a festive pic so William volunteered in his place


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Tillystar said:


> Anyone else opening Christmas eve?


Chip will probably open Christmas eve too , I have a house full Christmas day with little ones running around so don't get much chance to do it


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

We're opening christmas eve.


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

Christmas eve here too :Happy I'm so excited!


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

I love William!

Cad will be opening his on Boxing Day


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

We're doing it Xmas day but will be very excited to see PF doglets opening theirs tomorrow!


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

We’ll be Xmas day too. Probably morning but I’ve got a bit of work to do too and then going round to my parents for presents and dinner so I’ll put up pictures when I can  

cant wait to see everyone opening theirs! And I can’t wait to see what’s in Teds!


----------



## Tillystar (Jan 30, 2013)

I've just brought all Tilly's gifts in the living room ready for tomorrow


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Tillystar said:


> I've just brought all Tilly's gifts in the living room ready for tomorrow
> View attachment 426633


that little face ❤


----------



## Tillystar (Jan 30, 2013)

Teddy-dog said:


> that little face ❤


She got bored waiting! One more sleep Tilly.


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Tillystar said:


> She got bored waiting! One more sleep Tilly.
> View attachment 426635


Bless her!!!


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

We *cough* I mean Apollo cant wait. Haven't even opened the box this year as it's wrapped so we're completly in the dark and cant wait. Apollo will be opening christmas day and I'll upload pictures sometime on christmas day


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Tillystar said:


> I've just brought all Tilly's gifts in the living room ready for tomorrow


If I brought Chips in the room before time or any one else's come to that he would open ALL of them when I am not looking .
If I bring them in and put them on a shelf he does nothing but sit looking at them whining .
I can't put any deliveries on the floor because he starts trying to open them he is a little sh.t where parcels are concerned.
So excited to see him opening his SS tomorrow that is the highlight of my Christmas


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

Do we have an opening thread @Sairy


----------



## Tillystar (Jan 30, 2013)

MontyMaude said:


> Do we have an opening thread @Sairy


Yes there is one further down on dog chat


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

We are readyyyyyyyy

I'm more excited for this then my own presents!!!

I won't tell my family that


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Bonus pic of festive pony!!


----------



## Maria_1986 (May 15, 2011)

Teddy-dog said:


> Bonus pic of festive pony!!


Yay for festive ponies!


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Maria_1986 said:


> Yay for festive ponies!


I meant to buy him some reindeer ears as his last ones broke but I left it too late! He has leg wraps that have bells on too but it was too muddy for those today


----------



## Maria_1986 (May 15, 2011)

Teddy-dog said:


> I meant to buy him some reindeer ears as his last ones broke but I left it too late! He has leg wraps that have bells on too but it was too muddy for those today


I wanted the reindeer ears too but wasn't sure they would fit on William so went for the santa hat instead.

Ooh, shall keep an eye out for the leg wraps. Has been so wet this year. We are lucky that our field has been reasonably ok, just lots of mud but a friend's field is half under water


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Maria_1986 said:


> I wanted the reindeer ears too but wasn't sure they would fit on William so went for the santa hat instead.
> 
> Ooh, shall keep an eye out for the leg wraps. Has been so wet this year. We are lucky that our field has been reasonably ok, just lots of mud but a friend's field is half under water


ahhh the Santa hat is cute! I really like the leg wraps as they jingle but I've only ever put them on him in the school because it's always been too muddy and I don't want to ruin them haha.

This is everything:


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Teddy-dog said:


> ahhh the Santa hat is cute! I really like the leg wraps as they jingle but I've only ever put them on him in the school because it's always been too muddy and I don't want to ruin them haha.
> 
> This is everything:
> 
> View attachment 426943


Oh my goodness, Juno! :Kiss


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

We are opening Christmas afternoon, can't wait to see the doglets' reactions ! OH will snap while I supervise.


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Sairy said:


> Oh my goodness, Juno! :Kiss


He's so handsome


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

I am loving all the pictures of our lovely dogs opening their SS parcels


----------



## Tillystar (Jan 30, 2013)

Loving the dogs opening posts too  
Anyone else playing SS detective & trying to figure out / know other SS too? ompus


----------

